# eglin beach



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

water quality cleared through out the day but still lots of grass. wading out throwing a gold spoon on the second sand bar yeilded lots of blue fish.
I got totally owed by a BIG red fish. twenty minute fight with lots of grass on the line and me knowing better than to tighten the drag resulted in a lost fish. it was fun tho :thumbsup:
off to do some offshore kayak fishing tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

that is nice to hear. I got skunked last couple times I went there. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

wait, are you talking about Postal Point inside the base or the beach over at 98?


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

were you at postl point? has the water finally cleared up from that red/brown color it has been the past 2 weeks?


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

what are u calling eglin beach if u are refering to the area from okalosa island westward to navarre beach u are a lucky man to be able to fish that area its the best area to surf fish all over its just most of us cant fish there probobly part of the reason its so good also lots of good bottom spots in 50 to 60 ft of water u can easily hit with a yack good luck


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

he must be talking about the little stretch of beach just before the bridge into destin on the other side of the pass. i thought he meant the little back bay beach on the eglin afb installation.


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion. I'm talking about the military beach off of hwy 98.
Located just west of destin/ crab island on the gulf side


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

ok i know exactly where u are talking about that flat has fish on it seen pompano following bull sharks last time i fished it also big schools of big jacks neat area almost reminded me of st joe bay we hafe just had so much rain this year not a good bay year not for sight fishing at least


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

reading more im confused again do u mean the nco club and princes beach just west of the destin pass


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

This is the close to the adress i could find

1528–1586 Miracle Strip Pkwy SE
Fort Walton Beach‎ Florida‎ 32548
United States


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

doesn't it cost money to park there?


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

Tcheeks38 said:


> doesn't it cost money to park there?


Yes two or three dollars during the week and five dollars on the weekend


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

any idea how early the parking access opens? or can you walk out there anytime? like can i park at the base of the destin bridge and walk onto that beach?


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

Tcheeks38 said:


> any idea how early the parking access opens? or can you walk out there anytime? like can i park at the base of the destin bridge and walk onto that beach?


It's quite a ways from the bridge but I would guess any where along the beach would be just as good

The pay booth is not always open. Then its free? The parking lot is for miltiary and family.


----------



## okiman (Jul 26, 2013)

roadx,

I'm new to the area and still learning my around. The parking area your talking about is it across from the Destin station, which is just before the Destin pass bridge? And you say this is a military area?


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

it's by the 98 road sign

http://mapq.st/1e49WNe


----------

